# Dosing tank with Aqua-sol



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

=P fish has fungus looking white stuff growing on it. Aquarium store recommended Aqua-sol. Had to take out all my plants and decorations so I could coral all my shrimp into the 5gal bucket that I got. Then I had to put all my plants & deco. Dosing the tank. Shrimp get a 1/2 dose. Hopefully everything will stay alive. First time in life I've ever had to medicate a tank. hope it goes well, any tips on this Aqua-sol stuff?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

How long does Aquari-Sol take to work?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

aquarisol is a great product..i have been using it for years.... while it may start to work within minutes of dosing; it may take a day or 2 before you notice any response from the fish.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

de-dosing tank procedure = 50% water change, then 10% for a week, throw in carbon filters, safe enough then to add more shrimp????


----------

